# Separation



## kittywings (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm having issues fragrance-wise.  I've tried making both perfume and reed diffusers and my stuff always separates!  I originally tried vodka and essential oils for perfume... separated, vodka and fo... separated, cyclomethicone and fo... separated, dipropylene glycol and fo...separated.  I tried adding denatured alcohol, separated into 3 layers.

ARGH!!!!

Any thoughts?


----------



## artisan soaps (Aug 12, 2009)

..


----------



## LJA (Aug 12, 2009)

kittywings said:
			
		

> I'm having issues fragrance-wise.  I've tried making both perfume and reed diffusers and my stuff always separates!  I originally tried vodka and essential oils for perfume... separated, vodka and fo... separated, cyclomethicone and fo... separated, dipropylene glycol and fo...separated.  I tried adding denatured alcohol, separated into 3 layers.
> 
> ARGH!!!!
> 
> Any thoughts?



Mine did it too.  ARRGGHHH.  Indeed.  Word on the street is to try WSP's cyclo....


----------



## kittywings (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks for the tip, Artisan! 

I just ordered some from SOS... and 10 sniffies... and some Neroli FO, you know... to make the shipping worthwhile. 

Here's hopin' (fingers crossed!)


----------



## kittywings (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks for the tip, Artisan! 

I just ordered some from SOS... and 10 sniffies... and some Neroli FO, you know... to make the shipping worthwhile. 

Here's hopin' (fingers crossed!)


----------



## LJA (Aug 14, 2009)

kittywings said:
			
		

> Thanks for the tip, Artisan!
> 
> I just ordered some from SOS... and 10 sniffies... and some Neroli FO, you know... to make the shipping worthwhile.
> 
> Here's hopin' (fingers crossed!)



I did the poly 80 - it end up separated AND cloudy.  lol.


----------



## carebear (Aug 14, 2009)

which essential oils?


----------



## kittywings (Aug 14, 2009)

Jasmine (which technically is an absolute), ylang ylang III, and rose.

Turns out I hadn't ordered the polysorbate, etc.  maybe I'll hold off after what LJA said.

I just don't get it, everything I've looked at talks about how easy it is to make perfume/reed diifusers... (sigh).

I'm probably gonna order some perfumer's alcohol... turns out my brother is driving up from Tucson next weekend and Snowdrift farms is between his work and home... I could avoid shipping that way!

Update: I emailed Jen @ Lotioncrafter since that's where I bought my cyclomethicone and got a phone call from her about 10 minutes later even though they were supposed to be closed (I'm impressed!) and she said some fo's aren't miscible and since the ingredients are trade secrets, we can't know what's in it.  She DID say, to try using some of the cyclo that's been mixed with the fo and see if it's picked up the scent... turns out... IT DID!!  
I still want to know why my eo's won't work with the alcohol though.


----------



## LJA (Aug 14, 2009)

kittywings said:
			
		

> Jasmine (which technically is an absolute), ylang ylang III, and rose.
> 
> Turns out I hadn't ordered the polysorbate, etc.  maybe I'll hold off after what LJA said.
> 
> ...




My cyclo that separated was from Lotioncrafter too, coincidentally.  It's a blend if you look on the site.


----------



## kittywings (Aug 14, 2009)

I have the 995, she said the blended one might work better (the one with tetra______ something in the super long description), but you couldn't be sure.  I think I'll stick to trying to do regular perfume once I get some perfumer's alcohol.


----------



## artisan soaps (Aug 15, 2009)

..


----------

